# High on dilemma over best cotton ink!



## Frenzy Fashion (May 10, 2015)

Hi There!

Well, I've just been on roll over t-shirt printing bzness and must say have been facing many challenges as far as best result concerned out of my printer and ink i'm using ricoh sg 3110 printer ,sublijet ink by sawgrass and maxx 20 heat press every time i print light garment mainly white tees the results are quite good but printing n different color or dark fabric tees can't get good result very disappointing quality print same with most of the cotton fabric. since i have been on big confusing spree this time therefore could anyone please guide me through what went wrong on my method or what was the missing part ,what should i do to get this problem fixed .reply with satisfied answer would be highly appreciated !

Thanks and regards!

Fashion Frenzy


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

i'm not an expert in sublimation but i believe it only works on white ground as there is no white ink in the sublimation process.


----------



## BS PRINTING (Aug 13, 2011)

You can print on some light colors, but it needs to be on polyester tees.


----------



## Frenzy Fashion (May 10, 2015)

Hi!

Thank you so much guys for your kind reply really appreciated !

kind Regards
Fashion Frenzy


----------

